# Post your Favorite Dressage KURs here



## ZiSquared (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BkG-DI_jB4
Ulla Salzgeber and Rusty, absolutely perfect.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

My absolute favorite. I was there and saw this live and I was absolutely amazed!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKQgTiqhPbw&feature=related

I liked the different take on music on this one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSDpyBXGr9o&feature=related


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ZiSquared said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BkG-DI_jB4
> Ulla Salzgeber and Rusty, absolutely perfect.


Yes she is, did you see her test in Sydney? halfway thru her test the music stopped after it started skipping. She had to stop her test and finish it at the end of the day.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ah! I was going thru my favorites and found this one!

Look at the precision in this test, it's insane :lol: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De0vL53EDgU


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

brittx6x6 said:


> My absolute favorite. I was there and saw this live and I was absolutely amazed!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKQgTiqhPbw&feature=related
> 
> I liked the different take on music on this one
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSDpyBXGr9o&feature=related


wow! so lucky u were there!!!! 

hmmm... well, I love that one and the one that ZiSquared posted and I like this one also: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnTQ_6dCxvM&feature=related

and this one (I saw her and Tip Top competing live): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvFr5VnVYyM


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

I know it's been a while since the last comment was posted but I really wanted to show which kur' I absolutely love.

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=0QRVgN8FrfQ
Laurens van Lieren-Hexagon's Ollright.
Finally somebody who dares to really ride on this kind of music at GP level.

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=5lbZSsE0W3E&feature=related
Imke Schellekens-Bartels-Hunter Douglas Sunrise.
Goosebumps everywhere, especially at the one time canter changes. Anky is talking through it in Dutch.

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=x30_YGz6sWE
Edward Gal-Gribaldi


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Frustrating that there aren't better videos of Dr. Klimke online...I'll add this one, though its not my favorite ride.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T3AcvnEuMw


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH0G-JHpgNY


----------

